# 65 y.o. left in an amblance, emt forgot about him



## Burlyskink (Nov 2, 2009)

I heard about this on the radio in the morning today. Apparently the EMT forgot about the Pt and locked the ambulance up at his station at the end of his shift... He was in the ambulance for five hours, and he doesn't want them to fire the emt.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1224328/Sick-pensioner-left-abandoned-ambulance-hours-driver-forgot-him.html


----------



## Sasha (Nov 2, 2009)

...How do you forget you have a patient?? Even if you had more than one?


----------



## atropine (Nov 2, 2009)

Dang privates.


----------



## Burlyskink (Nov 2, 2009)

Sasha said:


> ...How do you forget you have a patient?? Even if you had more than one?



I honestly have no idea, It really does seem ridiculous to me.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 9, 2009)

atropine said:


> Dang privates.



This happened in the UK where to my understanding EMS is a government run third service


----------



## Scout (Nov 9, 2009)

Looking at it it sounds like it was one of those minibus taxi services as opposed to an "ambulance". But dammm...


And england is set up by Goverment supported trust. Run by professionals who are alogned to the HPC and alot of paramedics go through a 4 year degree program now. They also have PreHosp Docs that attend major calls. They really dont fit the classic private class.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 9, 2009)

> He was in the ambulance for five hours, and he doesn't want them to fire the emt.



Wow, what a forgiving soul.  I don't think I would have been that nice about it. 



> This happened in the UK where to my understanding EMS is a government run third service



I believe Atropine's comment was intended as sarcasm in light of the fire vs. private genitalia comparing contests ongoing on other threads.


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 9, 2009)

atropine said:


> Dang privates.



Yeah, easier to just run em over and fergit about it.....^_^


----------



## fiddlesticks (Nov 9, 2009)

how do you get out of the truck and walk pass the pt and not see them? even if you go out the side door. if your on the bench or airway seat then your looking at the pt what the hell! :wacko:


----------



## DT4EMS (Nov 9, 2009)

I know of a hospital where a tech left an elderly pateint in an MRI overnight......... it happens.


----------



## fma08 (Nov 9, 2009)

Shift change... get's em every time.

One question though... Where was the partner????


----------



## firetender (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not ready to do it now, but someday I'll tell you all the story of "The Baby Under the Bench Seat"


----------



## zappa26 (Nov 10, 2009)

Everybody, read the full article before you pose questions that were already answered.

It wasn't a true ambulance, it was a non-emergency patient transport vehicle, like a van service to take patients to/from nursing homes, doctor's appointments, dialysis, etc.  It was only manned by one person, there wasn't a partner.

I'm not excusing the medic's actions at all, just noting that there wasn't anyone in the "back" of the "ambulance" to forget about the patient.


----------

